# Ball Style Kisser Button



## Treething (Mar 14, 2007)

Could it have been one of these. they are G5 speed Studs.


----------



## NJ_hunter (Aug 23, 2011)

No, it wasnt. It was close to the size of maybe the top or bottom half of one of them. I have been looking everywhere and cant seem to find anything close. I figured it was made by G5 since thats their sponsor but its not. Thank you though


----------



## Treething (Mar 14, 2007)

sorry i couldn't help If i see one I send you a PM


----------



## Bullseye_62 (Oct 23, 2009)

Could it have been a crimp on knock with maybe some shrink tubing over it?


----------



## NJ_hunter (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks Treething! and no i dont think it was Bullseye. It appears to be a hard plastic with dimples in it. Sorta like a golfball but not as many. I cant find the pictures anywhere online of Lee and Tiff. I thought this product would be more popular but i guess not.


----------



## Tiffany Lakosky (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi everyone,
Lee makes our kisser button by taking string material and tying it in a series of knots 10 times, then he puts JB weld on it to make it smooth.

Good luck hunting!!!!
Tiffany


----------

